# Malay/Indonesian: Apa Ada Cinta?



## SandRock

What does the sentence:
"Apa ada Cinta?: mean?

Thanks!


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hello Sandrock.  This isn't Tagalog.  It looks like Bahasa Indonesia.  Hopefully someone else can confirm this.


----------



## SandRock

Ah strange... the person that said it is fillipina, and normally it were all tagalog  sentences... perhaps no tthis time then :S


----------



## moonshine

I can confirm it's not Tagalog. I don't know what it means in Bahasa but I'm almost certain that cinta means love, we have a similar word in Tagalog (sinta).


----------



## C_Nor

It is Bahasa Indonesia. From what I know, *apa* means 'what', *ada* means 'was', and *cinta* does mean 'love'. When I translated it from a website, the translation was 'What had the love?'. It sounds unusual, but ... that was the given translation.


----------



## SandRock

A friend said it means Where is Love? could that be it?


----------



## Pierre Lucien

_Apa_ is also a question marker : _apa ada cinta_ can be translated "is there love?" ---


----------



## SandRock

TRhanks! That makes more sense


----------



## yukilicious

yeps Apa ada cinta? = Is there love?

wait...did you refer to an Indonesian movie called "Ada Apa Dengan Cinta" ? if yes, then it means "What's With Love".


----------



## anzhyo

_Ada Apa dengan Cinta?_ means "What's Up with Cinta?"

_cinta_ means "love" in Indonesian, but in this movie it is also the name of the main protagonist. It's a word play (pun), I'd say.

*Vocab list for "Ada Apa dengan Cinta?":*

_ada_ = there [is/are]; exist
_apa_ = what; interrogative marker
_dengan_ = with; along with; by means of
_cinta_ = love (generally restricted to romantic love)*
*If you want to say "love [you]" to your family members and friends you have to use the word _sayang_. There's also another word for "love", i.e. _kasih_, this word is usually used by a senior to a junior (like parent to child, God to His believers; but you could also use this word _to_ God in Christian contexts), or by lovers (no romantic undertones though; the meaning is more of a caring love or affection than sexual love). _kasih_ is mostly confined in the written discourse.


----------

